# Mabel Is In My Plaza



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

Closed for now! Will reopen later! 

Mabel is in my Plaza today! Feel free to come by and buy some clothes! 

*Donations of fruit or bells would be appreciated but not required! *

*Dodo Code:* 

Please don't take anything without asking first. 

I'm on day 5 if anyone is curious how soon she could visit your island. 

I believe Sherb will give out a DIY Recipe if you talk to him in his home. 
Ladder and Vaulting Pole recipes available in Nooks Cranny as well as other recipes!


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 21, 2020)

yooo, if you have any apples I will gladly trade any other fruit for them, but even if you don't, I'd love to come and visit Mabel!


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

Jaws said:


> yooo, if you have any apples I will gladly trade any other fruit for them, but even if you don't, I'd love to come and visit Mabel!



Sadly my apple trees are still growing!


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 21, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Sadly my apple trees are still growing!



That's no problem!
I can still donate some fruit and visit Mable, if you're up for it!
I just found someone to trade for apples with, so I can come over right after!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey, can I visit mabel? I could bring some oranges!


----------



## Cynth1a (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for letting me shop!


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

rhinoo said:


> Hey, can I visit mabel? I could bring some oranges!



Yes please! That would be lovely. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaws said:


> That's no problem!
> I can still donate some fruit and visit Mable, if you're up for it!
> I just found someone to trade for apples with, so I can come over right after!



Of course! That would be great!


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 21, 2020)

I’m Coming


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello! I am adding you. Thank you for this chance!


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks a lot I found some great outfits &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 21, 2020)

Can I come in an hour time? I can bring peaches


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 21, 2020)

Got a hairclip and it is the CUTEST!
Left from fruit as well!

I wanna make sure the name of the item, but I believe the top I'm wearing is a "Dreamy Sweater"
it IS an item purchasable in the game tho!


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

Ireuna said:


> Can I come in an hour time? I can bring peaches



Yup! I should still be on! 



Jaws said:


> Got a hairclip and it is the CUTEST!
> Left from fruit as well!
> 
> I wanna make sure the name of the item, but I believe the top I'm wearing is a "Dreamy Sweater"
> it IS an item purchasable in the game tho!



Thanks so much! Yeah that sweater is too cute!!! I need it! lol I'll have to keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Hello! I am adding you. Thank you for this chance!



I will accept after I close the airport! <3


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello! I can bring along some oranges when I visit.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 21, 2020)

that one goat villager gave me diy card! it was sooo awesomeee


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> that one goat villager gave me diy card! it was sooo awesomeee



That's awesome! I didn't know they would give stuff to visitors!


----------



## abhelcenteno (Mar 21, 2020)

can I visit? i dont have fruit but I can give 1000 bells if you like?


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

abhelcenteno said:


> can I visit? i dont have fruit but I can give 1000 bells if you like?



That's fine! Come on by!


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 21, 2020)

Can I visit too? I have pears to give if you want them


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

Shampsto said:


> Can I visit too? I have pears to give if you want them



Yes please!


----------



## xenoblade (Mar 21, 2020)

i can drop off some apples if you'd like!!! are we allowed to talk to a few of your villagers?


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

shigure said:


> i can drop off some apples if you'd like!!! are we allowed to talk to a few of your villagers?



Definitely! I think Sherb will give you a DIY Recipe if you talk to him!


----------



## P. Star (Mar 21, 2020)

Are you still hosting? I can bring some peaches if you like


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

P. Star said:


> Are you still hosting? I can bring some peaches if you like



Yup!


----------



## abhelcenteno (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm on my way <3


----------



## Audrey Marie (Mar 21, 2020)

Not sure if you are still allowing people to come, could you let me know? I can bring some fruit and money!


----------

